# Bug photos, lets see yours too...



## Testudo Man

...I dont know if a thread has already been done before, on "UK Bugs" in general, but just incase, here is a fresh thread for all those that like their Bugs...
This year, Ive got right into them, Ive took pics of a wide variety too, both in my garden and in the "field"...
So come on, post those pics up, I wanna see what the rest of you have photographed...cheers.

I'll start with a couple of Hoverfly pics then, this was taken in my garden.


----------



## Testudo Man

Grasshoppers on my front garden wall, I think there were four of them?...and it looks like a female is laying eggs too...


----------



## Testudo Man

Dragonfly, this was out in the "field", although i have seen red ones in my back garden, but not quite as red as this beauty...


----------



## vawn

i think everyone saw this one, that white wall spider lol but...










and how about a


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> i think everyone saw this one, that white wall spider lol but...
> 
> image
> 
> and how about a
> 
> image


Thats a freeky lookin spider there:gasp:...nice pics.

Ive shot a couple of interesting spider pics this summer.


----------



## vawn

my pix seem to get more and more rubbish the more i see them



















but then i am usin a point n shoot that cost me a fiver


----------



## Soulwax

A bee!


----------



## vawn

Testudo Man said:


> Thats a freeky lookin spider there:gasp:...nice pics.
> 
> Ive shot a couple of interesting spider pics this summer.


why Monsieur :blush:

there have been loadsa really cool spids this year but nearly no butterflies


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> why Monsieur :blush:
> 
> there have been loadsa really cool spids this year but nearly no butterflies


Are you crazy, I have shot heaps of Butterfly pics this year: victory:


----------



## 34531

vawn said:


> why Monsieur :blush:
> 
> there have been loadsa really cool spids this year but nearly no butterflies


 
I haven't seen many butterflies either! Pointed this out last week, thought it was odd


----------



## Miss Lily

A few of mine...

Moffy my first silkmoth! I was totally unprepared for how cute it was gonna be, lol! Couldn't bear to feed it to the chams, lol!:blush:










Locust sporting a cheesy grin, lol!


















Damsel fly


















Not sure what these two are


















and a fly!


----------



## Testudo Man

forever_20one said:


> I haven't seen many butterflies either! Pointed this out last week, thought it was odd


Some butterfly pics then:whistling2:...


----------



## 34531

Miss Lily said:


> A few of mine...
> 
> Moffy my first silkmoth! I was totally unprepared for how cute it was gonna be, lol! Couldn't bear to feed it to the chams, lol!:blush:
> 
> image
> 
> Locust sporting a cheesy grin, lol!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Damsel fly
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Not sure what these two are
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and a fly!
> image


 
OMG, that silkmoth is absolutely gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## vawn

Soulwax said:


> A bee!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


i like blooooo 



Testudo Man said:


> Are you crazy, I have shot heaps of Butterfly pics this year: victory:


i took a shot of a butterfly but i have seen a total of like 5 this year, normally 20 odd a day 



Testudo Man said:


> Some butterfly pics then:whistling2:...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


is that a blue butterfly? :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> i took a shot of a butterfly but i have seen a total of like 5 this year, normally 20 odd a day
> 
> 
> 
> is that a blue butterfly? :2thumb:


Ive seen loads of butteflies here in Kent!

Im not that keyed up on me butterflies(there official names/types:blush but here is some more from my garden(the others were out in the field)...


----------



## vawn

yay  blue butterfly that is good  i mean conservation wise though the numbers drop and pick up again quite quickly etc, still good to see em


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> yay  blue butterfly that is good  i mean conservation wise though the numbers drop and pick up again quite quickly etc, still good to see em


 
I saw heaps of these(blues), both in my garden and out in the field, a couple more pics from the field then...


----------



## vawn

i was just checkin them out, the first lot of blues underneath the peacock (the mauvy one with the big round bit on) they are common blues, male n female and the last few are rarer errrrmm...


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> i was just checkin them out, the first lot of blues underneath the peacock (the mauvy one with the big round bit on) they are common blues, male n female and the last few are rarer errrrmm...


LIke I said, Im not that sure what is what with those blues:whistling2the woodsman will know, if he sees this thread: victory...and to finish off for the night, yet another blue?!...this one was a bit tatty/worn...

Goodnight.


----------



## Woodsman

The one's on the Knapweed are Holly Blues.


----------



## vawn

the last one a little blue? hard to tell with his wings lookin rough lol but looks alot smaller than the others


----------



## Testudo Man

Woodsman said:


> The one's on the Knapweed are Holly Blues.


Cheers, Ive got a basic book on british wildlife, that does show pics of butterflys, but those blues all look the same to me:blush:



vawn said:


> the last one a little blue? hard to tell with his wings lookin rough lol but looks alot smaller than the others


You know, i cant remember which butterfly was smaller, but i know a couple of them were quite small...

A couple more from the garden...Ive had them land on me before like this one did...Its ok, thats my ankle:Na_Na_Na_Na:...


----------



## vawn

right i now have to try to upload my one and only butterfly pic...


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> right i now have to try to upload my one and only butterfly pic...


Go for it: victory:...

I have more, but im saving the best till last:whistling2:


----------



## vawn

you you macro tease you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> you you macro tease you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ive just posted this pic elsewhere:blush:...

But since ive got it, I may aswell post it:whistling2:


----------



## vawn

that is a pic to pleased of though
now the manual focus feature wen usin the super macro... gettin the detail of the eyeball itself, nothin wrong with that image, just, just well :blush: i can see more detail on the rest of the head
just for the sake of critical analysis lol
very awesome pic :2thumb:


----------



## vawn

aha my six spot burnett pix, yes another terrible offering from the vawn...










now to upload that butterfly...


----------



## vawn

yup see, total rubbish on my part even with all the fancy extras


----------



## Row'n'Bud

just a couple...


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> that is a pic to pleased of though
> now the manual focus feature wen usin the super macro... gettin the detail of the eyeball itself, nothin wrong with that image, just, just well :blush: i can see more detail on the rest of the head
> just for the sake of critical analysis lol
> very awesome pic :2thumb:


Hey, no problems, its always best to say what your thinking: victory:...Ive took heaps of dragonfly pics this summer, and it has been really difficult to get a good clear focus on their eyes...In fact, its been difficult to capture a clear focus shot on any of the bugs eyes ive taken photos of:bash:...Heres another pic(different dragonfly too)











PS. Nothing wrong with your butterfly pics either, all you might have to do is try to get closer to your intended subject: victory:


----------



## vawn

Testudo Man said:


> Hey, no problems, its always best to say what your thinking: victory:...Ive took heaps of dragonfly pics this summer, and it has been really difficult to get a good clear focus on their eyes...In fact, its been difficult to capture a clear focus shot on any of the bugs eyes ive taken photos of:bash:...Heres another pic(different dragonfly too)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> PS. Nothing wrong with your butterfly pics either, *all you might have to do is try to get closer to your intended subject*: victory:


lols a life time aspiration of mine 

these dragonfly studies are gunna end up really good for you in your overall photography


----------



## vawn




----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> lols a life time aspiration of mine
> 
> these dragonfly studies are gunna end up really good for you in your overall photography


I really think that is the key to getting good shots, the closer you can to your subject, the better the pic will turn out(most of the time)...
You should have seen me yesterday:blush:, i was trying to get close to a kestral in a churchyard, he was giving me the runaround though, one minute he was perched on the roof, the next he was on the gutter...I got some shots though, but i just couldnt sneak up close enough to him:bash:

Cheers...speaking of dragonfly pics, i also have some pics of them in flight, but they are not the best(maybe show them in another thread: victory


----------



## vawn

lols, i will look eagerly forward to your next dragonfly thread  
butterflies, i can never get close to it's like they can smell your shadow lol
no panning for birds, that's a sight to see lol, i only fell over backwards once...


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> lols, i will look eagerly forward to your next dragonfly thread
> butterflies, i can never get close to it's like they can smell your shadow lol
> no panning for birds, that's a sight to see lol, i only fell over backwards once...


You have to learn to "ninja"...its all about sneaking about/moving slowly: victory:...

Another butterfly...(garden)










And 3 bugs for the price of one here...(field)


----------



## vawn

:gasp: loverly comma in that second pic dude


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> :gasp: loverly comma in that second pic dude


Cheers...are there different types of commas, because this next pic is a comma too(I think?)...but this was a lot darker on the underside of the wings, and im sure its legs were white too...(field shot)


----------



## vawn

as far as i can tell there is only one comma, they are related to the tortoiseshell i think ( :blush: ) erm but it could just be a male /female thing


----------



## Testudo Man

vawn said:


> as far as i can tell there is only one comma, they are related to the tortoiseshell i think ( :blush: ) erm but it could just be a male /female thing


Your probably right (about the male/female thing)...

Wanna see something weird? my youngest son(hes 8 years old) joins me on these wildlife nature walks, and he has a camera too...So he is taking a pic of the same butterfly as me, you can see my camera, and you can also see how close we got to the butterfly.


----------



## Omega Dragon

i know this is probaly unnessasary but id thought id help out with these insect names since u all havin trouble with wat ur taken pics of 
ill do them in order that the photos come up some i havent a clue cause of the close ups but here gos *deep breath*
1.hoverfly, no other name just a Scientific Name 
2.rufous grasshopper
3.comman darter
4.harvestman ,(no they are not spiders even though they are classed as arachnids ,their bodies dont seperate like spiders)
5.garden spider
6.speckled wood butterfly
7.honey bee
8.large red damselfly 
9.painted lady butterfly
10.ichneumon (parasitic) wasp
11.burnet moth caterpillar
12.green housefly
13.peacock butterfly
14.comman blue butterfly (female,and no the underwings dont matter its the top colour that undentifi it or the large adoman)
15.small white butterfly
16.holly blue butterfly
17.a very tatty comman blue butterfly (male)
18.red admiral
19.cant tell pretty eyes though
20.burnet moth
21.a small tortoiseshell
22.burying beetle
23.seven spot ladybird (i love these photos)
24.some kind of dragonfly/darter/hawk hard to tell
25.red admiral
26.painted lady folded wings (yes it is a p.lady i triple checked)
27.comma butterfly (the males have very dark undersides)
phew took me a min but if ya need anymore help im your person cause i like bugs  :flrt:


----------



## vawn

Testudo Man said:


> Your probably right (about the male/female thing)...
> 
> Wanna see something weird? my youngest son(hes 8 years old) joins me on these wildlife nature walks, and he has a camera too...So he is taking a pic of the same butterfly as me, you can see my camera, and you can also see how close we got to the butterfly.
> 
> image


well that makes me just plain jealous lol, i can never seem to be able to get within a foot of butterflies 



Omega Dragon said:


> i know this is probaly unnessasary but id thought id help out with these insect names since u all havin trouble with wat ur taken pics of
> ill do them in order that the photos come up some i havent a clue cause of the close ups but here gos *deep breath*
> 1.*hoverfly, no other name just a Scientific Name*
> 2.rufous grasshopper
> 3.comman darter
> 4.*harvestman ,(no they are not spiders even though they are classed as arachnids ,their bodies dont seperate like spiders)*
> 5.garden spider
> 6.speckled wood butterfly
> 7.honey bee
> 8.large red damselfly
> 9.painted lady butterfly
> 10.ichneumon (parasitic) wasp
> 11.burnet moth caterpillar
> 12.green housefly
> 13.peacock butterfly
> 14.*comman blue butterfly (female,and no the underwings dont matter its the top colour that undentifi it or the large adoman)*
> 15.small white butterfly
> 16.holly blue butterfly
> 17.a very tatty comman blue butterfly (male)
> 18.red admiral
> 19.cant tell pretty eyes though
> 20.*burnet moth*
> 21.a small tortoiseshell
> 22.burying beetle
> 23.seven spot ladybird (i love these photos)
> 24.some kind of dragonfly/darter/hawk hard to tell
> 25.red admiral
> 26.*painted lady folded wings (yes it is a p.lady i triple checked)*
> 27.comma butterfly (the males have very dark undersides)
> phew took me a min but if ya need anymore help im your person cause i like bugs  :flrt:


1. there are several different kinds of hoverfly
4. well done you it is of course a pseudo scorp but that fella is not an actual harvestman
14. different species of butterfly male n females often have different colour underwings
20. it is a 6 spot burnet, again there are different species of burnets, i was on a nature reserve for that particular species when i got my shot
26. the comma again lol, painted ladies look like tortoiseshell, they have smooth edged wings in comparison and white markings on the wing aswell
you missed the locust Schistocerca gregaria :Na_Na_Na_Na:

you're in the right place :2thumb: there are alot of invert lovers on this forum


----------



## fergie

Hoverfly










Orangetip



















Brown Hawker.


----------



## vawn

:flrt: get the macro going on the wings?


----------



## fergie

vawn said:


> :flrt: get the macro going on the wings?


Will do. I'll have a blast at it over the weekend.


----------



## Omega Dragon

vawn said:


> well that makes me just plain jealous lol, i can never seem to be able to get within a foot of butterflies
> 
> 
> 
> 1. there are several different kinds of hoverfly *there are loads but i didnt want to write his science name*
> 4. well done you it is of course a pseudo scorp but that fella is not an actual harvestman *well its not a spider,and wat else would have 8 legs *
> 14. different species of butterfly male n females often have different colour underwings *i got that sllightly wrong the males have more blue there*
> 20. it is a 6 spot burnet, again there are different species of burnets, i was on a nature reserve for that particular species when i got my shot *never seen one so wasnt too certain*
> 26. the comma again lol, painted ladies look like tortoiseshell, they have smooth edged wings in comparison and white markings on the wing aswell
> you missed the locust Schistocerca gregaria :Na_Na_Na_Na: *no its not a comma! and your talkiin about the top of the wings im talkin undersides uve gotta look at the patterns XP*
> 
> you're in the right place :2thumb: there are alot of invert lovers on this forum



welll.... i got some wrong i never said i was an expert i just know wat i know but ur wrong on the comma they both have raggy edges hench why there called that ,the males are darker is all ive seen females layin so i know first hand wat the girls look like sorry if im seem aragrant but ill defend my fav butterfly Comma - Polygonia c-album - image A17373 - ARKive


----------



## Ozgi

House spider (Tegenaria sp.)










Mouse spider?


----------



## Salamanda

nothing too special































nomnomnom


----------



## ginna

here is a potter wasp that used the wall at the back of our house for its abode 

































































^^ and that is a parasitic potterwasp that i shoed away so it wouldnt bother the bigun :2thumb: (my good deed for the week )


----------



## vawn

Omega Dragon said:


> welll.... i got some wrong i never said i was an expert i just know wat i know but ur wrong on the comma they both have raggy edges hench why there called that ,the males are darker is all ive seen females layin so i know first hand wat the girls look like sorry if im seem aragrant but ill defend my fav butterfly Comma - Polygonia c-album - image A17373 - ARKive


the comma from your link;










and the comma in question lol



Testudo Man said:


> image


a front shot just to remind us, 



Testudo Man said:


> Cheers...are there different types of commas, because this next pic is a comma too(I think?)...but this was a lot darker on the underside of the wings, and im sure its legs were white too...(field shot)
> 
> 
> image


and a painted lady from the interwebs just for good measure :2thumb:


----------



## Omega Dragon

if any ones got a macro picture of a orange-tip id love to see it 
or a daddy long legs spider or a slug !!


----------



## joeyboy

oh I got some of those!

Giant velvet mite(not a native, Indian.)


----------



## joeyboy

expanded the head just cos it's cool..aint got photoshop or the like so haven't been able to try and sharpen the expanded one or anything.


----------



## vawn

is it eating your hand?


----------



## vawn

i totally forgot about this pic :blush: talk about close lol










and the biggest darn slug i ever did see lol










it squished it's eyeballs in when i accidentally nudged it with my camera but then i thought i neede a little perspective in the shot anyway, it was nearly as big as my foot!!!





well half my foot lol


----------



## joeyboy

vawn said:


> is it eating your hand?


nah well I couldn't feel anything and there was no blood, maybe it was consuming salts on the surface of my skin? It did seem to stay in that position and obviously the cropped version does seem to show it is pushing down on my skin.


----------



## vawn

:blush: i moved that pic after i posted it...


----------



## Ozgi




----------



## JaMMiT

Wow you guys have some great pictures of bugs i love seeing them, Keep on posting them


----------



## Woodsman

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers...are there different types of commas, because this next pic is a comma too(I think?)...but this was a lot darker on the underside of the wings, and im sure its legs were white too...(field shot)
> 
> 
> image


 The first brood of Comma produces two forms,the dark ones overwinter without reproducing and breed the following year.The lighter ones are known as Hutchinson's form,these breed quickly to produce individuals which are all dark and overwinter.
It's thought that day length at a critical stage of the 1st brood caterpillars development determines which form of adult is produced.


----------



## Testudo Man

Woodsman said:


> The first brood of Comma produces two forms,the dark ones overwinter without reproducing and breed the following year.The lighter ones are known as Hutchinson's form,these breed quickly to produce individuals which are all dark and overwinter.
> It's thought that day length at a critical stage of the 1st brood caterpillars development determines which form of adult is produced.


Very interesting info. as usual mate, cheers for that: victory:...

I had a good trek out on Saturday, I found and photographed 3 different types of butterfly that I hadnt seen before...just got to edit/upload them sometime soon...I got some craking shots too:no1:





EDIT- forgot to say this...keep those bug pics coming people, some cracking pics so far.


----------



## Testudo Man

Finish the forum night of with a couple of pics then...

I really should google these(I have no idea what they are?!:blush

All 3 were shot in my daughters garden.


----------



## fergie




----------



## fergie




----------



## 34531

I could go on for page after page, bugs and inverts are my thing. Have added a couple of my favourites from holidays too. Not brilliant quality but I do my best with what I have :blush:


----------



## Testudo Man

Just bumping this...

Once again, some nice pics, keep em coming...

And what happened to the bug ID person???...Dont tell me i gotta google myself:whistling2:...


----------



## 34531

Testudo Man said:


> Just bumping this...
> 
> Once again, some nice pics, keep em coming...
> 
> And what happened to the bug ID person???...Dont tell me i gotta google myself:whistling2:...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image




...Ladybird?


----------



## Testudo Man

forever_20one said:


> ...Ladybird?


 
Dont be cheeky:Na_Na_Na_Na:...

I noticed you picked the easy one, and not the shield bug? and some sort of wasp?...

Anyway, i was referring to the previous 3 bug pics i posted up, because i dont know what they are:blush:


----------



## Woodsman

Testudo Man said:


> Finish the forum night of with a couple of pics then...
> 
> I really should google these(I have no idea what they are?!:blush
> 
> All 3 were shot in my daughters garden.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 That top one's a weevil of some kind.Sadly,I know very little about bugs,however a friend is very knowledgable.Check out his website.British Bugs Home - An online identification guide to UK Hemiptera


----------



## Testudo Man

Woodsman said:


> That top one's a weevil of some kind.Sadly,I know very little about bugs,however a friend is very knowledgable.Check out his website.British Bugs Home - An online identification guide to UK Hemiptera


 
Cheers for the link, I'll check that site out: victory:


----------



## vawn

still lacking in common names but i found a picomerus bidens that looks like that there sheild bug but i also came across a digger wasp :hmm:


----------



## Stubby

A few from this Summer


----------



## GavinOwen1

Taken at South Beach, FL










Don't remember where I took this, somewhere in Florida I think









Closer to home now, my back garden


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

This was taken on my phone...









and this just with regular camera...









which is why quality is pretty poor, but thought I'd share


----------



## 34531

Jenovah Fitness said:


> This was taken on my phone...
> image
> 
> and this just with regular camera...
> image
> 
> which is why quality is pretty poor, but thought I'd share


 
Oooh Pholcus phalangioides! I love them, I have one in my bedroom.


----------



## sphynxskin

Miss Lily said:


> A few of mine...
> 
> Moffy my first silkmoth! I was totally unprepared for how cute it was gonna be, lol! Couldn't bear to feed it to the chams, lol!
> 
> I love that pic! I don't think i'll be breeding/buying those for my chams either.


----------

